

Apple's Software Quality Decline - davidbarker
http://mjtsai.com/blog/2014/10/11/apples-software-quality-decline/

======
caruana
I'm a bit conflicted on this one.

The kid in me is constantly enthusiastic for the latest ... whatever.

But the perfectionist in me always wants to wait until the next version comes
out. I've gotten to the point where I wait until v.3 before I get on board.

For instance the new Apple Watch, I'm very excited for the it but I think
there are a lot of short comings - battery life, wireless charging, water
proof?? So for now, I'll just watch from the sidelines until I think they have
it right.

Now the MS Surface, has come a long way: v1 sucked, v2 was an improvement on
suck, and v3 was good, I think v4 will be a perfect refinement on v3 - and
therefore ready.

------
mark_l_watson
A good collection of anti-Apple complaints, but mostly I don't agree.

I like to see a rapid rate of innovation, and I even pay to be a developer
just to get access to early OS X releases. For iOS I wait for general releases
and don't use the betas.

